# How do I know if my bed gas struts have had it???



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

This may be a silly question, but I have no other MH to compare against.

My 1998 Burstner has a drop down bed. With the original foam matress it is just about easy to raise up and down but when up it does not stay up unless the staps are put in place.

We have an extra memory form mattress thus increasing weight which makes lifting quite difficult.

With no mattress it stays up on its own.

So the question is should the gas stuts simply aid in the lifting, or hold it up, or both?

All help greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The strut should be marked with its force rating in Newtons. See the link below, what is the force rating of your struts?

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/gas-struts/help


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks like they may have been repaired / regassed before as there is a sticker on each with the previous owners name on it!

The original engraved marking says 0300N but stamped underneath is says 2100N.

Does this help?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

stevegos said:


> Looks like they may have been repaired / regassed before as there is a sticker on each with the previous owners name on it!
> 
> The original engraved marking says 0300N but stamped underneath is says 2100N.
> 
> Does this help?


I am not a structural engineer but I think that it may be unrealistic to expect it to stay up on it's own accord with the extra memory form mattress. Best to wait for someone with a comparable bed to say how theirs work and how much effort is required to lift it.


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

If its any help, we have a Hymer with a similar drop down bed.
Ours stays up with the bed made plus an extra duvet,4 tog.plus a wooden ladder.
Tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Our N+B overcab has two seat-belt style clips to keep it in place.

Were they original, for N+B and not Hymer(not a first), or a modification? 

Geoff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Were they original, for N+B and not Hymer(not a first), or a modification?
> 
> Geoff


They were original fitment on N&B and I think on most "A" class beds Geoff.

The bed should stay up with bedding and a memory foam topper on it, ours did without any problem.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

gaspode said:


> > Were they original, for N+B and not Hymer(not a first), or a modification?
> >
> > Geoff
> 
> ...


Ken, that is what I would have assumed, so i do not understand why these people are having problems.

A 'safety strap' obviously from an engineering aspect takes the pressure off the struts and their seals, in addition to stopping the bed falling on the driver's head in a collision.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So I assume that means that your struts are not working as they should, invest in new ones if you need to.

cabby


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Steve,
With the bed up, the stuts are (almost) horizontal and, as such, will not be very efficient at supporting the load. As the bed swings down, the struts become more vertical and, therefore, more efficient. The struts are mostly an aid for raising or lowering the bed. The strap is essential for securing the bed in the stored position, and making it safe from coming down when sitting under - in a severe braking situation the (unsecured) bed could come down and break a person's neck!

The bed is very heavy - if your struts had failed then a strong person would struggle to push the bed up. It could be that the struts have lost a bit of their capacity though, but still (with a bit of push up for the last bit of lift) serviceable. I have noticed with both of my Hymers, that if I put an extra duvet on the bed then the extra loading is apparent when raising the bed. I always push up under the bed when pulling the strap tight.

DavidL (Structural Engineer)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

dalspa said:


> I always push up under the bed when pulling the strap tight.


As do I Dave.

The above cab bed struts have retained their efficiency so far, however we only use that area for soft storage, as we have a rear fixed bed in our Hymer. The struts on that need replacing, as did the struts on the garage door.

Broonfools/Hymer quoted me a ridiculous price for the 2 x door struts, so I enquired about having them regassed locally. That wasn't far off the price for 2 x new ones.
I removed one of the struts and took it to a reputable Motor Factor in our area. They matched it up for length, pressure, and end fixings, with another brand. 2 x new struts cost me less than 1 x from Broonfools, and were ready for collection by 12.00 the next day. :thumbright: 
Guess where I'll be going for the rear bed struts? :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank for the advice. Sounds like they need replacing.

I wasn't expecting the bed to stay up on its own and we have three straps to hold it there.

I'm going to the Peterborough show at the end of the month. Is that the sort of thing they sell there or do I need to go to a more specialised place.

Although I could canvas a few other beds and see how easy they are to move!

I understand they are a nightmare to fit.


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Before we replaced the struts on the drop down bed on our Hymer.

1. Terrible squeaking and groaning noise when bed was lowered.
2.Mrs Kimbo couldnt lift bed by her self
3. When we hit a big bump in the road we often feared the bed would hit us on the head.
After
No problems. Raising bed is a one person one hand operation.
Just google for replacement struts. You'll find them easily - door struts too.
There are instructions on how to change them on Hymer Owners website and on this forum too. :?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

BTW, having experienced the groaning and creaking noise that kimbo4x4 mentions, I investigated the possible cause.

It turns out that the large bolts and lock nuts which hold the canlilever framework together, had somehow worked their way loose over years of operation. It was a pig of a job to tighten them all up, and being a bit of a beer belly contortionist, I did struggle. :lol: 

That little bit of maintenance has made a whole lot of difference to the quiet and smooth operation of the above cab bed.

I know of another Hymer owner (vehicle of the same year) who suffered a bed collapse, due to those nuts and bolts coming adrift. 8O 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------

